# inexpensive traincases



## Lyssamonet (Mar 11, 2012)

I've noticed that the majority of traincases fall between the price range of 149.99 and 199.99 
  	There's always a place to get it less than retail, I was just wondering if anyone knew where. websites, vendors etc
  	I live in Los Angeles California and I frequent the inland empire if that helps.
  	Just thought I'd ask before forking out and then later finding out I could've found the exact same products cheaper elsewhere


----------



## freakquency (Mar 30, 2012)

Sephora has their traincases on sale right now. It's 59.00 and you get an additional 15% if you're a VIB member. I bought my case and am completely in love <3


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I got mine in down town L.A. for $105 and its the huge ones that you can separate and it's zebra print I believe it was on santee st. close to the alleys. Good luck!!!


----------

